# WOHOO we MADE IT!!



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

So made it to Newfoundland with Chloe  No issues. She is quite settled here and probably has a better set up here than in calgary.

Nerve racking 6hrs travel by plane!!

Just for the information of those curious: The temperature where Chloe was stored under the plan -> low 12.3 degrees celcius (54.1F) and high of 23.7 degress celcius (74.6F) . This is in mid summer with heat waves accross the country. Good thing the inner travel carrier was lined well and i used 2 small and 2 large hand warmers!

I dont think i will be attempting any winter travel ever under these conditions.. We really need to get that petition out and going


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Glad you made it!!

And, :shock: to those temperatures! Did you have something that recorded the temperature? Can you save that record to help with our case? Or do a quick write-up of your experience (a paragraph or two max).

I sent WestJet the link to the petition on July 15. I'm going to give them until August 15 before following up to see whether any progress has been made. It would be absolutely terrific to have your experience as a back-up to our claims, because when I first spoke with a customer service person on the phone, I was told the temperature in the animal cargo area is just one or two degrees colder than the temperature in the cabin, and that it's kept steady throughout the flight. Apparently not, though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

moothecow said:


> Glad you made it!!
> 
> And, :shock: to those temperatures! Did you have something that recorded the temperature? Can you save that record to help with our case? Or do a quick write-up of your experience (a paragraph or two max).
> 
> I sent WestJet the link to the petition on July 15. I'm going to give them until August 15 before following up to see whether any progress has been made. It would be absolutely terrific to have your experience as a back-up to our claims, because when I first spoke with a customer service person on the phone, I was told the temperature in the animal cargo area is just one or two degrees colder than the temperature in the cabin, and that it's kept steady throughout the flight. Apparently not, though.


I can attest to it being waaaay too cold as well. If you PM me an e-mail address for your person at WestJet and your full name, I will send an email as well.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm in the US so don't know C temps, but I get the jist that they were too low. I'm so happy to hear that everything is okay and that Chloe is fine.

I think WestJet should be cut. Like, with a knife... Or we can just ask them to make a new policy that requires children under the age of 6 to be stored away in cargo. If our babies aren't important enough to ride as guests, why should obnoxious, loud children be important guests? :roll: 

Sigh.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

newfie_nurse said:


> So made it to Newfoundland with Chloe  No issues. She is quite settled here and probably has a better set up here than in calgary.
> 
> Nerve racking 6hrs travel by plane!!
> 
> ...


I hope you don't mind, I edited your original post to add Fahrenheit for those in the US who don't know celcius. Actually, for me too because I still think in Fahrenheit. :lol:

I am very happy to hear Chloe is okay. That is a huge temperature span and could easily have put her into hibernation.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> I'm in the US so don't know C temps, but I get the jist that they were too low. I'm so happy to hear that everything is okay and that Chloe is fine.
> 
> I think WestJet should be cut. Like, with a knife... Or we can just ask them to make a new policy that requires children under the age of 6 to be stored away in cargo. If our babies aren't important enough to ride as guests, why should obnoxious, loud children be important guests? :roll:
> 
> Sigh.


I've travelled with my 3 pugs before, and annoyed EVERYONE in the cabin :lol: I was traveling with 2 friends, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to take my pugs (1 per person). The one did the pug scream the whole way http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i479N2ei ... re=related , another did the pug cry the whole way 



 , and the last snorted the whole way. I felt bad until some lady behind me told me "Shut that ugly rat up!". Then I just sat back, stopped trying to calm him down and relaxed  . Lol. They let dogs like that on, but not a silent hedgehog? I love my pugs, but that's messed up.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the US so don't know C temps, but I get the jist that they were too low. I'm so happy to hear that everything is okay and that Chloe is fine.
> ...


Oh my. The pug scream is absolutely horrible! I would have done the same thing. I bet that lady wanted to punt something by the time you landed, and she deserved it. :lol:

But those temperatures are seriously scary. It's a good thing you put those hand warmers in there!! :shock:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i CANNOT believe someone was rude enough to call your pug an ugly rat!  :evil: that is just too rude. Its not like you can really shut an animal up when they are stressed... and I am sure you were doing everything you could to calm your pups.
I am slightly biased as i love pugs.. but still.. what a .... erm to be nice i'll say what a jerk!!!!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanx for the edit Nancy! Since I moved out of Connecticut I only think of Celcius now LOL.

As for the temperature method. I bought a digital thermometer that reads the highest and lowest temps once reset. I Reset it just before Chloe left my hands. When I got off the plane I looked back at the log , It gives just the lowest reading and highest reading since the last reset. 

The thermometer wire was placed just inside the carrier. Chloe was protected by a surrounding tripple layer of fleece, plus alot of fleece blankets and the floor of the carrier was lined with hand warmers. She was toasty when I took her out and quite fine.  I tried to keep the thermometer wire as close to the external part of the carrier to get the cabin temperature, not the temp inside the kennel and fleece layers.  

I am going to do the same thing when i return back on Monday (Aug 1). That way we will have 2 seperate flights logged with temperatures that we can forward as part of the petition. For any of you who wish to do the same its an Exo terra termometer ($22CAD) when I am able I will attach pics of the set up I had in my kennel and send the final temps.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok So got home today.. Chloe again is fine .. A little disturbed and angry as she was in cargo with 2 crates of pitbull puppies who whined and barked LOL but Ok none the less.

So my recorded temperatures on the way from Newfoundland to Calgary were :

High 23.8 degrees celcius ( 74.8'F)
and a* huge issue with the low *of
9.8 degrees celcius (49.6'F)

and its kind of funny because everyone in and around the airport that was around was SOO curious about her, and even the staff themselves could not understand why such an animal was in cargo rather than carry on. So I said what the **** and did some education lol


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

9.8 degrees thats cold for any animal. I'm glad Chloe is safe. I'm hoping this petition gets taken seriously because we wouldn't want someones hedgie to go into hibernation and die  Hopefully it doesnt have to come to that before west jet changes there policies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is totally unacceptable for any pets and especially for our hedgehogs. It used to be that hedgehogs could only fly in the summer months for the exact reason of temperatures.

Perhaps when the petition is sent in, your experience and recorded temperatures should be included.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

CanadienHedgie said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > I've travelled with my 3 pugs before, and annoyed EVERYONE in the cabin :lol: I was traveling with 2 friends, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to take my pugs (1 per person). The one did the pug scream the whole way http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i479N2ei ... re=related , another did the pug cry the whole way
> ...


Pretty sure if anyone said that about a child, everyone would get PISSED... how is a puppy much different? Both get scared and don't know any better. I almost wish she'd had a child so you could say the same thing back :lol:

I'm SOOOO glad your hedgie is safe!! I think we should also send this link to United, Delta and Southwest Airlines-- those are some more of the bigger airlines!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

You can include the temps for sure. I hope more people sign the petition. Now that more of my friends have met chloe they are going to sign up 

they couldnt resist lol


----------

